# Scorpio Mining Corp. (SPM-T)



## juzt4me (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello,

I am 19 and have recently just started investing, and only hold a minimal amount of cash in mutual funds and stocks. However, i am seeking to grow my capital.

Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on Scorpio Mining Corporation? The CEO seems solid, having been COO of Vale, incredibly strong financials (more than doubling for 3 years in a row now) and great assets with little to no debt. They also own 100% of their lands in Mexico. The only drawback I could see with their company is 
A) They mine in a somewhat unstable part of the world (conflicts, strikes, etc.)
B) An area more prone to natural disasters, eg. Earthquakes, both things possibly affecting their stocks

Any recommendations on this stock? Cause as far as I can tell, it seems to be a great buy.


----------

